# Hertel Super Hot Sauce Liquid Wax



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

you are correct, when your base turns white and feels rough it needs to be waxed. there's nothing wrong with it because some waxes last longer then others and i don't know what kind of wax capita uses. i love the hertel super hot sauce wax but i've never used the liquid wax. since you're going to the alps i would do a hot scrape (to get all of the factory wax off) and then apply a hot wax (by "hot wax" i mean one that you melt on with an iron). there's a ton of "wax" threads here and you can find tons of videos on the internet on how to wax your own board.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh and if you're leaving this saturday and can't get this done in time then don't worry about it. a slightly dry base isn't gonna ruin your trip by any means.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> you are correct, when your base turns white and feels rough it needs to be waxed. there's nothing wrong with it because some waxes last longer then others and i don't know what kind of wax capita uses. i love the hertel super hot sauce wax but i've never used the liquid wax. since you're going to the alps i would do a hot scrape (to get all of the factory wax off) and then apply a hot wax (by "hot wax" i mean one that you melt on with an iron). there's a ton of "wax" threads here and you can find tons of videos on the internet on how to wax your own board.


you wax it before it turns white and rough, which is usually happens along the edges. How often depends on how anal are you, the type of snow, etc. the manmade snow is going to be more abrasive and have more contaminants from the snow making equipment.

the liquid wax is probably good for about a day's worth of riding.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

When you get to the resort, I'm sure the shop can wax your board before the lifts are even spinning. If your board has the dry base/edges, the sauce may only be a band aid.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The white stuff is likely extra wax that has rubbed off and accumulates toward the edge. It doesn't necessarily mean it desperately needs a wax. I think people throw around the term 'dry base' a bit liberally. It gives the image of a person with desperately dry skin needing lotion. A poorly scraped wax job will give this sort of appearance to your board while still having plenty of wax on the rest of the base.

I don't think that a couple hours in a dome is going to trash your wax job that quickly. Even the factory applied one.


----------



## Lewis (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys. 

I have ordered the 5-bar Hertel Hot Sauce Wax and will take it with me and if the problem gets worse I think I will just take it to a board shop and get them to do a hot wax for me. Hopefully they will know what they are doing and strip off the factory wax properly before applying the hot sauce. 

Thanks,

Lewis


----------

